# dometic fridge shelves



## critch12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Does anyone know where we can buy an extra 8inch deep shelf for dometic fridge for reasonable cost cheapest so far £38, nearly the cost of a fridge, we northerners haven't got that sort of brass to waste


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening critch12,

I have access directly to the Dometic parts system and I sold one of these fridge shelves earlier today and the price you have seen is the going rate, I doubt you will find them much cheaper. Orders on the Dometic parts system do not incur carriage and deliveries can be set to another address rather than the dealers.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

And they don't last at least with me   8O 
See this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-207145-.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

critch12 said:


> Does anyone know where we can buy an extra 8inch deep shelf for dometic fridge for reasonable cost cheapest so far £38, nearly the cost of a fridge, we northerners haven't got that sort of brass to waste


Try new and used caravans at Castleford, they might have some, or any of the breakers, just give them the dims and leave them to it.

I need to get one for ours.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Take a look at these, more hygienic and easier to clean. Seller does state other sizes available...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electrolu...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4ad8c4429f


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not very good for cold air circulation, a bit of supermarket trolley cut to fit would be better, if you could get hold of one, then have it powder coated.


----------

